# Thanks Button (Thoughts? - hate it/love it?)



## VSAdmin (Nov 5, 2012)

Hello all,

A 'Thanks' button is now available. Let me know if you like it or not. 

Mo


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

I don't mind the concept, but the thumbs up image seems rather pixelated/fuzzy.

Edit: I now do mind the concept. Consider this a thumbs down.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

*Thank You for Bringing This Up for Discussion*

Yes please I would very much like the "Like" feature once again.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Just clicked it to see what happens.... it'd be better if the post that shows up didn't take up so much vertical space.. either fewer words, or a smaller non-bolded font.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

nifty idea. Perhaps it's anonymous, just an indication that the poster has been thanked (x) times.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Just testing.

I think I like the "Like" idea better but can see how this is different.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Facebooky to the hilt. The reason this site sees so much activity is that it WAS different from Facebook and all the other 'trendy like' sites out there. Just more inane clutter.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't mind the concept but don't like the "The following user...." bit. Just make it anonymous and less intrusive.


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

SINC said:


> Facebooky to the hilt. The reason this site sees so much activity is that it WAS different from Facebook and all the other 'trendy like' sites out there. Just more inane clutter.


100% agreed.

Thank button is an annoyance.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

how is it an annoyance? 

Personally I'd think it's better it said "like", but thanks is ok too.. It works well on facebook and is great. Don't like? No click. Like? click. Clap your hands. Have a drink.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

No such button appears in Tapatalk.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

sinc said:


> facebooky to the hilt. The reason this site sees so much activity is that it was different from facebook and all the other 'trendy like' sites out there. Just more inane clutter.


+1...... 


What would be good, and would merit a 'thanks', would be to fix the classifieds so sold items can be marked in thier titles as sold..... Please........


I just noticed the crap in the bottom of the "avatar column, talk about clutter. Who needs it.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm on a lot of other forums that have the thank button. I prefer it to the like button, but only if the like button is linked to Facebook. I can't stand Facebook's pervasive infiltration of so many websites, and would prefer if it and Twitter and Google stay the F off of this site.


----------



## OldeBullDust (Aug 22, 2010)

I can't say I really care if there is a "like" button or not - I'm not sure if I would use it anyway. 

If I really appreciate a post then maybe I should take a few seconds and tell the OP how just how wonderful he/she is. I guess the standard "+1" does convey a degree of approval, but lacks definition.

And that is the failing of a "like" or "Thanks" button - It doesn't add to the discussion, it merely indicates that someone Likes the post, but cannot say why.

I vote to leave it off, its not required.

That's my nickels worth


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Mo said:


> Hello all,
> 
> A 'Thanks' button is now available. Let me know if you like it or not.
> 
> Mo


If I had a vote to do so, I would vote to get rid of it. To me, it just looks and sounds so childish.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

here's my thoughts...


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I vote No. Thanks.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

johnp said:


> If I had a vote to do so, I would vote to get rid of it. To me, it just looks and sounds so childish.


+1

my thoughts as well


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

kloan said:


> I'm on a lot of other forums that have the thank button. I prefer it to the like button, but only if the like button is linked to Facebook. I can't stand Facebook's pervasive infiltration of so many websites, and would prefer if it and Twitter and Google stay the F off of this site.


That's my whole point! Why must we be "LIKE" other forums with childish crap? 

We are unique to all other forums, so why 'dumb it down' now? To be like other forums? No thanks.

I refuse to use Facebook and found refuge here. I guess one can find it elsewhere again if one has to.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

there you go mo. I bet you didn't count on an insurrection over a little button no one has to click!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

SINC said:


> That's my whole point! Why must we be "LIKE" other forums with childish crap?
> 
> We are unique to all other forums, so why 'dumb it down' now? To be like other forums? No thanks.
> 
> I refuse to use Facebook and found refuge here. I guess one can find it elsewhere again if one has to.


I agree with SINC. Why does EhMac have to seek to look like Facebook? What's wrong with the unique identity it already has? Some of us aciduously eschew Facebook and object to having it wiped in our faces here.


How about fixing the classifieds with the time spent on controversial gee-haws???


----------



## greydoggie (Apr 21, 2009)

I said it in the other thread and I'll say it here too- who cares what posts people like and don't like. And if someone wants to thank someone else they can come out and say it.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

greydoggie said:


> i said it in the other thread and i'll say it here too- who cares what posts people like and don't like. And if someone wants to thank someone else they can come out and say it.


+1


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

greydoggie said:


> I said it in the other thread and I'll say it here too- who cares what posts people like and don't like. And if someone wants to thank someone else they can come out and say it.


My thoughts exactly, thank you for posting this.

_(how's that for positive feedback?)_


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

greydoggie said:


> I said it in the other thread and I'll say it here too- who cares what posts people like and don't like.


Evidently anyone who ever posted a "+1"


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Like is different than Thanks. What am I thanking the poster for? Is their brilliant insight benefitting me to the extent that I feel the need to thank them? No, I think Like or +1 or even a Thumbs Up symbol works for those of us who are not threatened by its very existence (chill out people), but Thanks seems somehow out of place IMHO. I am thankful that there is no Dislike button at least.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

well put. It's a button. I think you gotta shut'er down, and go for a nice long walk if a button is that horrible!


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

rgray said:


> +1
> 
> my thoughts as well


I agree


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

SINC said:


> That's my whole point! Why must we be "LIKE" other forums with childish crap?
> 
> We are unique to all other forums, so why 'dumb it down' now? To be like other forums? No thanks.
> 
> I refuse to use Facebook and found refuge here. I guess one can find it elsewhere again if one has to.


agreed


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I like the "Like" button we had before without the PM message indicating your post was liked. But I don't like the thanks button as it makes no sense. Maybe to distinguish "us" from that face site could we call it a "Agree" button?


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

still seems childish to me either way, fix the classifieds and leave the site as is.

agree?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I don't see what's wrong with a like button. There's no need for a notification that someone liked your post. Or any of that stuff. Or simply, turn notifications off, perhaps an option. 

It's a great way to simply agree, it shows more participation perhaps by those who read, but don't even post a +1. I don't see, if it's implemented without intrusions like notifications etc., why or how this could be offensive, or intrusive.

Forums are old in the tooth. I run one, and I'm very used to spending hours improving something only to have a usual bunch crap all over it. Change is good. Often change takes time to tweak, so it doesn't make anyone overly heated.

But a more interactive experience isn't a bad thing, as long as it can be tweaked, and worked out to everyone's (ok most you can't please'em all) why not.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

No thanks.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

If anyone wants to block it, add these two lines to your AdBlock filter:

```
www.ehmac.ca##DIV[id*=post_thanks_box]
www.ehmac.ca##IMG[src*="images/buttons/post_thanks.gif"]
```
That'll get the button and the box below each post, but I haven't found a way to hide the "Thanked X Times in X Posts" bit.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

John Clay said:


> If anyone wants to block it, add these two lines to your AdBlock filter:
> 
> ```
> www.ehmac.ca##DIV[id*=post_thanks_box]
> ...


Or just use Tapatalk. Doesn't show at all there. Yet.


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

fjnmusic said:


> Or just use Tapatalk. Doesn't show at all there. Yet.


or shoot a pm to Mo and say no Thanks


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

John Clay said:


> If anyone wants to block it, add these two lines to your AdBlock filter:
> 
> ```
> www.ehmac.ca##DIV[id*=post_thanks_box]
> ...


Ironic that someone uhhh... thanked you for this tidbit :lmao:

Anyway, perhaps there's a way to write a bit that is an option on the site, reloads the page and it writes in the display: none on the screamingly offensive div tags containing the vermin?


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

Count me as one who likes the "like" button, but can't say I really see the point of the thanks button. 

When it comes to like's I think they should be as small and unobtrusive as possible, this is one area where facebook has it right imo... (and notifications of them should be easy to disable...)

As for thanks you posts, as they are all it really seems to accomplish to me is to clutter the thread... besides if I feel the need to thank someone, I'd rather take the 2 seconds it takes to personalize it and/or add something to the conversation...


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Clicked another thanks to see what it looked like with more thanks..

i want to thank my own post. why can't i do that?!?!?!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

kloan said:


> Clicked another thanks to see what it looked like with more thanks..
> 
> i want to thank my own post. why can't i do that?!?!?!


Too much self-thanks can make you go blind....


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> Like is different than Thanks. What am I thanking the poster for? Is their brilliant insight benefitting me to the extent that I feel the need to thank them? No, I think Like or +1 or even a Thumbs Up symbol works for those of us who are not threatened by its very existence (chill out people), but Thanks seems somehow out of place IMHO. I am thankful that there is no Dislike button at least.


Thumbs up or to really set some folks off how's about a 70's "Right On" button.

 That button would display:
RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn.:clap:


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

John Clay said:


> I don't mind the concept, but the thumbs up image seems rather pixelated/fuzzy.


The graphic is just plain awful. I am not a fan if it is not balanced with a thumbs down.

I am also completely against the names of the "likers" being indicated. *Anonymous or nothing. *


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

andrew pratt said:


> i don't mind the concept but don't like the "the following user...." bit. Just *make it anonymous* and less intrusive.


+1000%


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Creeping Facebook rears its ugly head once again. What an embarrassing graphic! Why not attach the "Keep on Truckin'" guy to the hand?


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

should be able to turn on a poll, no? have a vote. leave it open for a few days. that should settle it fairly quickly


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

broad said:


> should be able to turn on a poll, no? have a vote. leave it open for a few days. that should settle it fairly quickly


+1 :clap:


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

broad said:


> should be able to turn on a poll, no? have a vote. leave it open for a few days. that should settle it fairly quickly


Agreed. The current interface in this thread looks clunky, and clutters up the visuals. ehMac has always been pretty refined in it's visual presentation, and the "thanks" bar that appears under all thanked posts adds lots of visual heft, IMHO.

Over at MacRumors, their forums have the Up and Down arrows for "like and dislike" I guess, and that seems more visually minimal - taking up little/no screen space when implemented.

I'd just as soon see neither implemented here, IMHO.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> Like is different than Thanks. What am I thanking the poster for? Is their brilliant insight benefitting me to the extent that I feel the need to thank them? No, I think Like or +1 or even a Thumbs Up symbol works for those of us who are not threatened by its very existence (chill out people), but Thanks seems somehow out of place IMHO. I am thankful that there is no Dislike button at least.


Yes, exactly. +1. Like.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Just incase this thread is an impromptu poll, count me in the "thanks, but no thanks" group.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

SINC said:


> Facebooky to the hilt. The reason this site sees so much activity is that it WAS different from Facebook and all the other 'trendy like' sites out there. Just more inane clutter.


I don't quite agree with your premise, in that the difference between this site and Facebook goes a lot deeper than a simple like/dislike/thanks button.

Unlike ehMac:
1.) Facebook posts tend to be about people commenting about their own lives. 
2.) Facebook is not a singular established community of users.

(And just for the sake of accuracy, Facebook launched in 2004. EhMac, at least in its current form, dates back to 2003. Trendy? Hardly.)

Consequently, I don't think a simple button contributes to the Facebookification of ehmac.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Sonal said:


> Consequently, I don't think a simple button contributes to the Facebookification of ehmac.


i don't think it contributes *anything at all* to EhMac beyond annoying clutter.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Paul82 said:


> Count me as one who likes the "like" button, but can't say I really see the point of the thanks button.
> 
> When it comes to like's I think they should be as small and unobtrusive as possible, this is one area where facebook has it right imo... (and notifications of them should be easy to disable...)
> 
> As for thanks you posts, as they are all it really seems to accomplish to me is to clutter the thread... besides if I feel the need to thank someone, I'd rather take the 2 seconds it takes to personalize it and/or add something to the conversation...


Like.

+1


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

No thanks. Just more visual clutter with no useful info. 

If I want to thank someone for solving a problem, then I do so - and they (and everyone else) will know exactly WHY they're being thanked! Given that we are often solving issues here (either that or debating them  ) a "thanks" button conveys nothing. Was it "thanks for trying but your answer didn't help" or was it "thanks but I'm ignoring your suggestion entirely" or was it "thanks - your brilliant suggestion solved my problem"?

And the thanks count is just offensive - it looks like a popularity contest.  There's quite enough of that juvenile stuff on the social networking sites - I do NOT want to see it here.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Joker Eh said:


> I like the "Like" button we had before without the PM message indicating your post was liked. But I don't like the thanks button as it makes no sense. Maybe to distinguish "us" from that face site could we call it a "Agree" button?


"Thanks", "Like"... until it's official, I'll use the implied button as an "Agree" button to let the poster know their view point is shared by another member, though it should be anonymous.

I would add only those with 30+ posts should be able to bang that button à la being able to post in the Classifieds.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

BigDL said:


> Thumbs up or to really set some folks off how's about a 70's "Right On" button.
> 
> That button would display:
> RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn, RightOn.:clap:


Outtasight! Dyn-O-mite!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Sonal said:


> I don't quite agree with your premise, in that the difference between this site and Facebook goes a lot deeper than a simple like/dislike/thanks button.
> 
> Unlike ehMac:
> 1.) Facebook posts tend to be about people commenting about their own lives.
> ...


Plus Facebook is designed to sell sponsored ads and track your info with Zynga games. EhMac has not achieved this level of intrusiveness yet.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

fjnmusic said:


> EhMac has not achieved this level of intrusiveness yet.


And therein lies the most chilling word in this thread: *"yet"*. It opens the door to a long and very slippery slope that has the potential to destroy all that ehMac still is, for now at least.


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

broad said:


> should be able to turn on a poll, no? have a vote. leave it open for a few days. that should settle it fairly quickly


If I knew how I would have done it, why doesn't someone start a new pole thread to vote on it? Yes? No?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

SINC said:


> And therein lies the most chilling word in this thread: *"yet"*. It opens the door to a long and very slippery slope that has the potential to destroy all that ehMac still is, for now at least.


That, as you know, can happen with or without a thanks/like/+1 button.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

*Good Grief Charlie Brown*



SINC said:


> And therein lies the most chilling word in this thread: *"yet"*. It opens the door to a long and very slippery slope that has the potential to destroy all that ehMac still is, for now at least.


Ah yes the slippery slope arguement. Let's all throw up our wringing hands and head madly off in all direction.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> That, as you know, can happen with or without a thanks/like/+1 button.


Absolutely right.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

fjnmusic said:


> That, as you know, can happen with or without a thanks/like/+1 button.





Sonal said:


> Absolutely right.


I know, but without doubt, it hastens the process.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

kloan said:


> Clicked another thanks to see what it looked like with more thanks..
> 
> i want to thank my own post. why can't i do that?!?!?!





fjnmusic said:


> Too much self-thanks can make you go blind....


Besides, no Narcissism is allowed here.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Isn't it odd that my posts do not include the 'thanks' button option, yet the clutter below my avatar about the button remains? What's with that?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

there's a conspiracy afoot.

Edit: DEAR GAWD!! There isn't one on my posts either!!!


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

Paddy said:


> No thanks. Just more visual clutter with no useful info.
> 
> If I want to thank someone for solving a problem, then I do so - and they (and everyone else) will know exactly WHY they're being thanked! Given that we are often solving issues here (either that or debating them  ) a "thanks" button conveys nothing. Was it "thanks for trying but your answer didn't help" or was it "thanks but I'm ignoring your suggestion entirely" or was it "thanks - your brilliant suggestion solved my problem"?
> 
> And the thanks count is just offensive - it looks like a popularity contest.  There's quite enough of that juvenile stuff on the social networking sites - I do NOT want to see it here.


 I'm in full agreement with Paddy. It's all just gratuitous wankery. The last thing we need is another offensive popularity contest. If you want to thank somebody, then write it in a thoughtful response in the thread, like an adult. Leave the popularity contests to the teenybopper girls and their Justin Beiber fan sites.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

SINC said:


> Isn't it odd that my posts do not include the 'thanks' button option, yet the clutter below my avatar about the button remains? What's with that?


many ad blockers, including in my case glimmerblocker will block the images but not the text parts, could this be it on your system?
I also am not showing the ugly thumbs up image.

edit...
forget what I just posted, I misunderstood your org. post.
No one has the opportunity to thank themselves for their own posts.

my post above has to do with the fact that I'm not showing the ugly icon on any posts, just the additional text info under the avatar.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

groovetube,

This is a thoughtful response, written in what I hope is an adult fashion, thanking you for your amusing post (#66) in this thread. I laughed (in an adult fashion, of course).

Thanks again,

Kazak

P.S. Rob, who is Justin Beiber _[sic]_?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

For the record:


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

groovetube said:


> there's a conspiracy afoot.
> 
> Edit: DEAR GAWD!! There isn't one on my posts either!!!


I just tried using my wife's Mac who is not a user, and as I suspected, no "thumb up" stuff, just basic plain.

I logged in, and there they were, thumb-up icon etc. and all the other stuff when actually logged in as a ehmac member user.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

SINC said:


> For the record:


please reread my edited post.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

jamesB said:


> my post above has to do with the fact that I'm not showing the ugly icon on any posts, just the additional text info under the avatar.


Uh no, not so much, see my earlier post with the thumbs up logo clearly there and as shown below, it still is.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

SINC said:


> For the record:


Maybe your ISP finally got the data to display. I hear that it can be quite slow in Central Alberta at times and maybe St. Albert is such a place.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

pm-r said:


> Maybe your ISP finally got the data to display. I hear that it can be quite slow in Central Alberta at times and maybe St. Albert is such a place.


Yeah, Telus turbo is way behind the times in Alberta.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

SINC said:


> Uh no, not so much, see my earlier post with the thumbs up logo clearly there and as shown below, it still is.


Here ya go, a picture is woth a thousand words.
Notice the lack of the ugly icon?
And of course it is still there on your system, I'm afraid my ad blocker is'nt that good yet, but I'll keep working on it.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

jamesB said:


> Here ya go, a picture is woth a thousand words.
> Notice the lack of the ugly icon?
> And of course it is still there on your system, I'm afraid my ad blocker is'nt that good yet, but I'll keep working on it.


Are you actually logged in as an ehmac member?

See my #71 post of the display. Just maybe??? ....???


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

pm-r said:


> Are you actually logged in as an ehmac member?
> 
> See my #71 post of the display. Just maybe??? ....???


Check the photo I just posted, especially the part where is says "Welcome, jamesB."
Not to mention one has to be logged in to post!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Just label it "the wanker button" and be done with it.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

ah now it's goin below the belt


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

groovetube said:


> ah now it's goin below the belt


There you go, that could account for that ugly upward pointy-thingy in the icon.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

jamesB said:


> Check the photo I just posted, especially the part where is says "Welcome, jamesB."
> Not to mention one has to be logged in to post!


Also the green online status below name/avatar and those thanks given and thanks received.


----------



## greydoggie (Apr 21, 2009)

Bjornbro said:


> Evidently anyone who ever posted a "+1"


No, they just think that people care or just want to say something.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

One thing is for sure, even trying this foolishness out is divisive for the community and one has to wonder why a new owner would want to kill the goose that laid the golden egg? Why mess with success? Just leave it alone and it will proposer. Add Facebooky crap and it will falter.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

SINC said:


> One thing is for sure, even trying this foolishness out is divisive for the community and one has to wonder why a new owner would want to kill the goose that laid the golden egg? Why mess with success? Just leave it alone and it will proposer. Add Facebooky crap and it will falter.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Ah, taken to insulting members now that you are no longer mayor? Count the for and against would you? I am far from alone.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

SINC said:


> I know, but without doubt, it hastens the process.


Allowing people to like/thank/acknowledge a post without making a whole new post hastens the process of tracking people's interests in order to target ads and share data all over the internet? 

If they wanted to ehMac more intrusive, you could do that just as well without a like/thanks button. Having one doesn't hasten this any more than not having one offers any protection against this. It comes right down to the site owners and what they choose to do with the site.

Drama llama is right.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Sonal said:


> Allowing people to like/thank/acknowledge a post without making a whole new post hastens the process of tracking people's interests in order to target ads and share data all over the internet?


No at all, I meant it hastens the slow but steady process to drag us to the level of Facebook. And that is a very low level.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

jamesB said:


> Check the photo I just posted, especially the part where is says "Welcome, jamesB."
> Not to mention one has to be logged in to post!


OK, and I had problems viewing the details of your posted screen shot and I only posted a possible solution/experience, so I guess you have some other things or stuff causing your recent ehmac display "problem" - if they really are, and you'll need to find out what the cause is I guess.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

SINC said:


> No at all, I meant it hastens the slow but steady process to drag us to the level of Facebook. And that is a very low level.


I disagree. EhMac is structured entirely differently from Facebook and operates in a different way.

Emulating one particular function of Facebook does not turn this place into Facebook.


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

SINC said:


> One thing is for sure, even trying this foolishness out is divisive for the community and one has to wonder why a new owner would want to kill the goose that laid the golden egg? Why mess with success? Just leave it alone and it will proposer. Add Facebooky crap and it will falter.


agreed


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Sonal said:


> I disagree. EhMac is structured entirely differently from Facebook and operates in a different way.
> 
> Emulating one particular function of Facebook does not turn this place into Facebook.


Sure, for now, but what is to follow next? That is my concern and should be yours if you love ehMac.

A bit here, a piece there, a tweak elsewhere and what do you wind up with?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I'd like to thank people for never using the word "Facebooky" again. Sheesh. Talk about a self-reflexive term..


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

SINC said:


> Ah, taken to insulting members now that you are no longer mayor? Count the for and against would you? I am far from alone.


C'mon SINC, he's not insulting you. Sit down and have a beer. He's taking a jab for sure, but it's obviously light-hearted. He's making the point, with the use of a funny picture, that you are being overly dramatic about this new feature leading to inevitable decline and fall of ehMac. And I agree with that.

I really don't understand why a few people are so riled up about this.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I think the thanks button just drank my last beer.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I was wondering what that was,
I'll have to endeavour to give thanks now.

Thanks


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

groovetube said:


> I think the thanks button just drank my last beer.


The thanks button will do that. It's also been known for turning children against their parents and the general moral decline of nations. Look at Greece. How did it get to where it is now? It all started with the thanks button.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> The thanks button will do that. It's also been known for turning children against their parents and the general moral decline of nations. Look at Greece. How did it get to where it is now? It all started with the thanks button.


hah. I think it also grew the deficit bigger than Obama. It'll cause the next great depression.

It needs to be stopped. Quick.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Kazak said:


> groovetube,
> 
> This is a thoughtful response, written in what I hope is an adult fashion, thanking you for your amusing post (#66) in this thread. I laughed (in an adult fashion, of course).
> 
> ...


I am so pleased to see such courteous chivalry between fellow ehMacians that I wanted to express my admiration at your mature exchange of ideas and opinions. Plus one indeed!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

SINC said:


> Ah, taken to insulting members now that you are no longer mayor? Count the for and against would you? I am far from alone.


Then don't act like you're the only one here... and have a tiny bit of perspective. (And take a funny little meme jab)

In the "retirement thread," *A LOT* of member brought up the request and feedback to have the feature. It's the community that brought it up. 

Listening to that feedback, we have this thread titled, *"Thanks Button (Thoughts? - hate it/love it?)"* Read that title again. A polite solicitation for feedback from the community whether it was a feature that people liked or not. 

Then comes you, with guns a blazing, with dramatic, over-the-top comments about killing the community, killing the golden goose and what not. I'm sorry SINC, but that's acting like a drama llama, and rather insulting. 

You have every right to not want the feature and to say so... but how about doing it without the over the top hyperbole and drama?  Just because _you_ may not want a single tiny feature to ever change or be added, doesn't mean others in the community may want to a least *try* a feature without steam rolling your opinion...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ehMax said:


> Then don't act like you're the only one here... and have a tiny bit of perspective. (And take a funny little meme jab)
> 
> You have every right to not want the feature and to say so... but how about doing it without the over the top hyperbole and drama?  Just because _you_ may not want a single tiny feature to ever change or be added, doesn't mean others in the community may want to a least *try* a feature without steam rolling your opinion...


Look John, you sold it. That makes it our fight now to maintain it. How we do that (and if you count the for and against in that thread, it is far from a done deal), is a members fight now.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

The only way to settle this, is pistols. 20 paces.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

...


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Seeing it in action, I say the whatever it is, thanks, like, whatever with the controversial icon, is a good thing.

Flame away. Say you will secede from the union. I will only thank you. And with a Mighty Mouse click. (Did my iPhone just capitalize Mighty Mouse, yes it did...)


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

ehMax said:


> Then don't act like you're the only one here... and have a tiny bit of perspective. (And take a funny little meme jab)
> 
> In the "retirement thread," *A LOT* of member brought up the request and feedback to have the feature. It's the community that brought it up.
> 
> ...





SINC said:


> Look John, you sold it. That makes it our fight now to maintain it. How we do that (and if you count the for and against in that thread, it is far from a done deal), is a members fight now.


John who do you think you are and why do you feel you are even entitled to the benefits and privileges of membership.

How did you even get to post here let alone have an opinion and a contrarian opinion from the party line.

We don't need no picture(s) size scaled down and the toper to end all topers; pictures scaled to their original size. 

We don't need no likes, thanks or any button of any kind, for any purpose, what so ever, for that matter.

We don't need any change not even for the meter...but I digress...where was I going... oh maybe to the fridge for that beer the Thanks button managed to emancipate for me.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

pm-r said:


> I guess you have some other things or stuff causing your recent ehmac display "problem" - if they really are, and you'll need to find out what the cause is I guess.


Wrong again, as usual.
I do not claim to having a display problem, rather I'm trying to point out that the "thumbs up" button on my system is gone due to my use, by choice, of an Ad blocker.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

SINC said:


> Look John, you sold it. That makes it our fight now to maintain it. How we do that (and if you count the for and against in that thread, it is far from a done deal), is a members fight now.


It's not a fight Donald. 

It's a tiny little feature that's being tried out (based on community input) where _*EVERYONE*_ can state their opinion in a polite manner. 

If you care so much about the community, than stop with the whole "Resident Curmudgeon" bit, it's old and tiresome and very off-putting. 

Your first reaction to the image resize feature was to start barking loudly at it, but it's been pretty much appreciated and liked by everyone else. Sometimes it's good to try a little change. 

Maybe this new "Thanks/Like" feature won't work out, but it was brought up by many other members in the community, so it's completely silly and childish to start barking with accusations that the owners are going to "kill the golden goose" and other over-the-top curmudgeon statements. 

Other members have given feedback on the Classifieds for some tweaks which I'm sure will come and members can give polite feedback. 

Yes, I no longer own ehMac, but I still care very, very deeply about the site and the whole community. If anything is a threat to the long-term success of ehMac, it's this knee-jerk reaction your doing to not wanting a single thing improved on ehMac, and the off-putting commentary and reaction.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

ehMax said:


> In the "retirement thread," *A LOT* of member brought up the request and feedback to have the feature. It's the community that brought it up.


Can someone point me to this "retirement thread", sounds like a thread I might find interesting.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

groovetube said:


> The only way to settle this, is pistols. 20 paces.


Thank you for this humorous unsolicited observation. Bravo!


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I figure, too many bits and bytes have been spilt in anger. 

cheers.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

jamesB said:


> Wrong again, as usual.
> I do not claim to having a display problem, rather I'm trying to point out that the "thumbs up" button on my system is gone due to my use, by choice, of an Ad blocker.


Then just maybe as a basic courtesy and help you could have mentioned that you have and were actually using some particular "Ad blocker" and its particular settings to prevent such a display rather than being so pernickety and so cryptic and bashing with many of your replies. And it can get worse with age - Psychology 404 ± says so.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

SINC said:


> Sure, for now, but what is to follow next? That is my concern and should be yours if you love ehMac.
> 
> A bit here, a piece there, a tweak elsewhere and what do you wind up with?


A modern website that keeps up with the evolving desires of its users?

If you think a few tweaks to function could turn ehMac into Facebook, then I'm not sure you really understand how different these two sites are.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

groovetube said:


> The only way to settle this, is pistols. 20 paces.





fjnmusic said:


> Thank you for this humorous unsolicited observation. Bravo!


Unless, of course, Facebook has pistols, in which case it's a very bad idea that will quickly lead to the end of life on Earth as we know it.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

ehMax said:


> If you care so much about the community, than stop with the whole "Resident Curmudgeon" bit, it's old and tiresome and very off-putting.


Agreed.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Not sure this part is really necessary—the "thanks" count. Turns the whole thing into sort of a "p!ssing" contest. I'd rather see the number of likes on a particular post rather than a rating on the user. If this is the direction we are going, count me out. I change my vote, and I have SINC to "thank" for that.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

fjnmusic said:


> Not sure this part is really necessary—the "thanks" count. Turns the whole thing into sort of a "p!ssing" contest. I'd rather see the number of likes on a particular post rather than a rating on the user. If this is the direction we are going, count me out. I change my vote, and I have SINC to "thank" for that.



BINGO on the " "thanks" count. Turns the whole thing into sort of a "p!ssing" contest" part and I would certainly agree.

No point in rating a user, although often tempting  , but rather a quick rating (if desired) on a particular post and an *agreement* ie: *like* and *agree* to provide a brief support of a particular post.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

pm-r said:


> Then just maybe as a basic courtesy and help you could have mentioned that you have and were actually using some particular "Ad blocker" and its particular settings to prevent such a display rather than being so pernickety and so cryptic and bashing with many of your replies. And it can get worse with age - Psychology 404 ± says so.


Check back at post #68, where I mention I am using "GlimmerBlocker".


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

ZOMG I think it's awesomesauce mega cool











I think we should also have pokes on here too.... oh wait, did Facebooger get rid of that? I can't keep up with all their tweeks and twits.... twits, oh that's Twitter. Bunch of twits use that one... waaaaaahhhh.......


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

jamesB said:


> Check back at post #68, where I mention I am using "GlimmerBlocker".


i just thanked you cuz you only had 1 thank... now you haz 2! :clap:

POKE -->SINC: See, isn't this fun?? You're missing out.


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

Liking/voting/thanking functions are always a negative thing. Keeping a running tally of each members' running tally is particularly bad.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

jamesB said:


> Check back at post #68, where I mention I am using "GlimmerBlocker".


And your specific "GlimmerBlocker" version settings are set to ?????????

But I don't really care as I don't use it and maybe other users don't either, and your ehmac results display differently. Gee, I wondered why, suggested a reason, but now we know why - for your setup.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

First off Mo, thanks for your efforts on this. It's a great start.

I really like the idea, and when it was first proposed I pictured it as a replacement for all of the "+1" posts. Given that, I don't see the point in anonymity, since posting a +1 post isn't anonymous in the first place. 

Also, I think it would be neat if you could leave a quick comment along with the "like." These would show up within that post's frame. This would not only cut down on thread length, but the "Likes" and comments associated with that would stay with the post itself rather than be scattered all over the thread. I see it being particularly useful in the Photography thread - since the post itself would not need to be quoted just to comment on it.

Just my two cents.

(edit: picked a random post, and crudely editing the HTML inline to illustrate what I mean. Comments not those of the actual users!)


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

kloan said:


> ZOMG I think it's awesomesauce mega cool
> 
> I think we should also have pokes on here too.... oh wait, did Facebooger get rid of that? I can't keep up with all their tweeks and twits.... twits, oh that's Twitter. Bunch of twits use that one... waaaaaahhhh.......


We could get points for all the thanks and pokes and use them to buy little pets we could add below our name. We could feed them and love them, we could give points to our friends so they could buy pets like ours and we could have a special forum for sharing how we take care of them. We could buy special collars for them and....... wait please shoot me now.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

kelman said:


> We could get points for all the thanks and pokes and use them to buy little pets we could add below our name. We could feed them and love them, we could give points to our friends so they could buy pets like ours and we could have a special forum for sharing how we take care of them. We could buy special collars for them and....... wait please shoot me now.


k that's like efin brilliant.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> Not sure this part is really necessary—the "thanks" count. Turns the whole thing into sort of a "p!ssing" contest. I'd rather see the number of likes on a particular post rather than a rating on the user. If this is the direction we are going, count me out. I change my vote, and I have SINC to "thank" for that.


Agreed! As I posted in the Poll Thread on the Thanks button.

Talk about childish!! Are we back in high school now?!?! Tallying of the "Thanks"... what load of facile rubbish.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

I've used the Thanks button exactly once, and that was to thank ehMax on his original retirement post.

But:
a) 'Thanks' makes little as compared to 'Like' or 'Agree' (at least, in the contexts I'd imagine using it) 
b) The thanks counter is just plain stupid.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

SINC said:


> A bit here, a piece there, a tweak elsewhere and what do you wind up with?


_Change._ Accept it. :clap:

The evolution of this forum from what it is to what it could be might be a _better_ thing.

The glass of water is half full.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Bjornbro said:


> *Change.* Accept it. :clap:
> 
> The evolution of this forum from what it is to what it could be might be a _better_ thing.
> 
> The glass of water is half full.


Not all change is good and change for change sake rarely is good.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Bjornbro said:


> The glass of water is half full.


I always thought that was kind of a dumb expression.

It doesn't matter a damn whether the glass is half full or half empty. What matters is what kind of crap is in it!!!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

rgray said:


> I always thought that was kind of a dumb expression.
> 
> It doesn't matter a damn whether the glass is half full or half empty. What matters is what kind of crap is in it!!!


Some say the glass is half empty. Some say the glass is half full. I say the glass is too big. -- George Carlin


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

kloan said:


> POKE -->SINC: See, isn't this fun?? You're missing out.


Yes, yes, oh yes. Bring on the poking! I'm well-stocked for Armageddon.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

someday this will all be looked back on as ehmac's "new coke" moment

haha


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

how about just a slim line of who liked the post. No thank count. Post just shows who was in agreement, or liked it. 

Simple. Change the button to a simple +1 button. Since, that is what we post anyway. -1s is useless. Poor macfury would get clobbered.

Not to blow anyone's mind on the simplicity.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

groovetube said:


> how about just a slim line of who liked the post. No thank count. Post just shows who was in agreement, or liked it.
> 
> Simple. Change the button to a simple +1 button. Since, that is what we post anyway. -1s is useless.


+1

This is the best suggestion I've seen so far.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Apologies if this has already been covered earlier in the thread, but I just skimmed through it and didn't read every page. 

I believe that there is room for both the thanks button and the like button. I see them as different things.

The like button should just be used for specific posts, to express agreement or pleasure from a post, and should be as visually economical as possible. 

The thanks button should be used to thank a user for information - such as technical knowledge, or perhaps posting a sale on an app that someone might have missed. The tally of how many times that users has been thanked should remain underneath their avatar, so others on the forum can see that they are positive contributing members of the forum.

Regardless, this is not the end of the world or the forum, and ultimately will make very little difference in how I view or use ehMac.ca.


----------



## makuribu (Oct 26, 2005)

Half full, half empty; either way, it's time to order another round!



fjnmusic said:


> Some say the glass is half empty. Some say the glass is half full. I say the glass is too big. -- George Carlin


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

i-rui said:


> The tally of how many times that users has been thanked should remain underneath their avatar, so others on the forum can see that they are positive contributing members of the forum.


And if users choose not to use the "thanks" or "like" buttons they can be viewed as negative detractors?

If I haven't received a load of "thanks" does that mean that my contribution to the forum is pointless?


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Macified said:


> And if users choose not to use the "thanks" or "like" buttons they can be viewed as negative detractors?
> 
> If I haven't received a load of "thanks" does that mean that my contribution to the forum is pointless?


No.. in my mind it just means that people weren't using the "thanks" button. it isn't like it's a mandatory thing. There are lots of time where I found information useful, but I never bother to put a +1

People are reading WAY to much into this, IMHO . you want to use it, use it, if you don't, then don't. I suggest leaving it on here and see how often it is actually used. the new owners can gauge the usefulness from it that way.

I'm assuming that they ARE looking for feedback, I haven't seen much of a reaction from them on here.


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

Garry said:


> No.. in my mind it just means that people weren't using the "thanks" button. it isn't like it's a mandatory thing. There are lots of time where I found information useful, but I never bother to put a +1
> 
> People are reading WAY to much into this, IMHO . you want to use it, use it, if you don't, then don't. I suggest leaving it on here and see how often it is actually used. the new owners can gauge the usefulness from it that way.
> 
> I'm assuming that they ARE looking for feedback, I haven't seen much of a reaction from them on here.




To me, it's like the owners decided to stir the pot but not stick around to see the results. I am afraid if we just opt to leave it other things will be implemented without our input and over the course of time the site becomes ehbook with pretty juvenile add ons that bloat the original site to an uncomfortable usefulness. What next a 'Look at me, look at me' button?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

groovetube said:


> how about just a slim line of who liked the post. No thank count. Post just shows who was in agreement, or liked it.
> 
> Simple. Change the button to a simple +1 button. Since, that is what we post anyway. -1s is useless. Poor macfury would get clobbered.
> 
> Not to blow anyone's mind on the simplicity.


+1 +1 +1 +1


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

groovetube said:


> Simple. Change the button to a simple +1 button. Since, that is what we post anyway. -1s is useless. *Poor macfury would get clobbered.*


Nice.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Macified said:


> And if users choose not to use the "thanks" or "like" buttons they can be viewed as negative detractors?
> 
> If I haven't received a load of "thanks" does that mean that my contribution to the forum is pointless?


That's exactly what it means. Better step up your game, Macified.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

kelman said:


> To me, it's like the owners decided to stir the pot but not stick around to see the results. I am afraid if we just opt to leave it other things will be implemented without our input and over the course of time the site becomes ehbook with pretty juvenile add ons that bloat the original site to an uncomfortable usefulness. What next a 'Look at me, look at me' button?


I believe that's what Twitter is for, Kelman.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Macified said:


> And if users choose not to use the "thanks" or "like" buttons they can be viewed as negative detractors?
> 
> If I haven't received a load of "thanks" does that mean that my contribution to the forum is pointless?


It means you need to belong to a clique that dotes on your words. Three or four of you can endlessly thank each other and then prove your worth to the entire EhMac community. 

I don't even know why I'm talking to someone who has never been thanked... but consider it an act of charity to one of EhMac's worthless, unthanked members.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> I don't even know why I'm talking to someone who has never been thanked... but consider it an act of charity to one of EhMac's worthless, unthanked members.


I'm sure Macified is grateful for your charity, and will show proper thanks to his more-thanked betters.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Macified said:


> And if users choose not to use the "thanks" or "like" buttons they can be viewed as negative detractors?


no, it just means no one used the "thanks" button for your posts. the absence of it does not equate it with being negative.




Macified said:


> If I haven't received a load of "thanks" does that mean that my contribution to the forum is pointless?


I guess that would depend on your mental state, do you require "thanks" in order to feel posting here is not a waste of time? Or is it that others may receive it and you may not that would drive you to feel this way?

The reality is it wouldn't really change anything about this forum. It would just be another indicator of someone's participation on it.

Why do we have post counts listed? Do people put pride in their post counts? How come there's not any backlash against having post counts listed?


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

i-rui said:


> no, it just means no one used the "thanks" button for your posts. the absence of it does not equate it with being negative.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally, I don't care. But if a new user comes to the board looking for advice or assistance they will potentially be making judgements based on other members stats. They can decide whether to trust or mistrust another member based solely on numbers. "oh look, that member has posted over a thousand times but no-one seems to be thanking them/liking them. That member must not be very well regarded here." or upon asking a question, other members may be less inclined to bother responding based on the fact that the user hasn't "thanked" nearly as much as they've posted. As I've said, personally I don't care and I would tend to completely ignore the stats but others may not and that will have an impact on my experience of this site.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> That's exactly what it means. Better step up your game, Macified.


See, I knew it! Thanks for the advice. If I want to be liked I better start liking. Notice that I thanked you for your efforts in rehabilitating me  I guess it's working already.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

i-rui said:


> Why do we have post counts listed? Do people put pride in their post counts? How come there's not any backlash against having post counts listed?


Well, there is when people have just one or two posts. 

But after someone's posted a few times, everything seems fine.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Sonal said:


> Well, there is when people have just one or two posts.
> 
> But after someone's posted a few times, everything seems fine.


Quite frankly i-rui's post is a red herring... a total post count is just informational for the poster... the number of "Thanks", "Likes" for a given citizen leads to clique formation a la high school... very immature and childish IMO.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

i-rui said:


> ...Why do we have post counts listed? Do people put pride in their post counts? How come there's not any backlash against having post counts listed?


Really? You can't figure out the difference??? One is purely informational, the other leads to the formation of popularity contests a la high school. I think the difference is rather obvious.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Again I want to point out that I think there's between a thanks button and a like button. I do agree that as it stands now the thanks button is not implemented how I would like to see it.

Likes should only be displayed under individual posts and not under the users information. IMO "thanks" can serve just as much of an informational purpose as someone's post count. For instance look at the Apple discussion forums, they have something implemented where points are given for posts that are helpful.

This nightmare scenario that has been expressed by some is pure fantasy, I don't think this forum would turn into any more of a popularity contest than it is already.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

i-rui said:


> Again I want to point out that I think there's between a thanks button and a like button. I do agree that as it stands now the thanks button is not implemented how I would like to see it.
> 
> Likes should only be displayed under individual posts and not under the users information. IMO "thanks" can serve just as much of an informational purpose as someone's post count. *For instance look at the Apple discussion forums*, they have something implemented where points are given for posts that are helpful.
> *
> This nightmare scenario that has been expressed by some is pure fantasy, I don't think this forum would turn into any more of a popularity contest than it is already.*


Another red herring argument. The Apple Forum is no comparison at all as posts are simply true or not. This forum is not purely informational. In fact it is much more opinion than fact when you consider all the other threads that are not factual in basis.

"Pure Fantasy" eh? Is that a fact or an opinion??? 

Just the mere discussion of such a "feature" is revealing of just how divisive such a "feature" would be... pure fantasy indeed!


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Not a red herring at all. There are thousands of other forums besides apple's that uses thanks, likes, or points for their users. The Apple discussion forums was simply an example that was relative to ehmac because of the obvious Mac connection.


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

I for one like the way things are, which is one of the reasons I come here. If I wanted baubles I would be elsewhere.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Do we really need more of this? Are our egos really that weak..?





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> Do we really need more of this? Are our egos really that weak...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are that weak. Facebook has induced people to require constant affirmation of their worth, even if that affirmation is meaningless.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Bjornbro said:


> _Change._ Accept it. :clap:
> 
> The evolution of this forum from what it is to what it could be might be a _better_ thing.
> 
> The glass of water is half full.


Coco Chanel said, “Fashion changes, but style endures.” 

ehMac has always had style.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

screature said:


> Do we really need more of this? Are our egos really that weak..?


You said yourself that you enjoyed getting the positive feedback.

But for me, the Like button isn't so that people can like me. It's so that I can quickly acknowledge that I like someone else's post without cluttering up the thread with an otherwise contentless +1.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm probably missing something since I haven't read every last post on this subject either in this thread or all the other related ones, but........
The (former) mayor posted several times that some people on ehMac asked for the "like" or "thanks" button, however no information as to how many....

In any case, on every poll on ehMac I have seen to date, a clear majority of members keep voting "no" - last one by more than a 2 to 1 margin, but regardless - seems like this non-feature is being shoved down our throat like it or not.
Bottom line - what's the point to even discussing this?
This is just a ton of time wasted by everyone taking up 16 pages in this thread alone.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

krs said:


> I'm probably missing something since I haven't read every last post on this subject either in this thread or all the other related ones, but........
> The (former) mayor posted several times that some people on ehMac asked for the "like" or "thanks" button, however no information as to how many....
> 
> In any case, on every poll on ehMac I have seen to date, a clear majority of members keep voting "no" - last one by more than a 2 to 1 margin, but regardless - seems like this non-feature is being shoved down our throat like it or not.
> ...


It provides for scintillating conversations with our fellow forum members, of course. :clap:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

krs said:


> I'm probably missing something since I haven't read every last post on this subject either in this thread or all the other related ones, but........
> The (former) mayor posted several times that some people on ehMac asked for the "like" or "thanks" button, however no information as to how many....
> 
> In any case, on every poll on ehMac I have seen to date, a clear majority of members keep voting "no" - last one by more than a 2 to 1 margin, but regardless - seems like this non-feature is being shoved down our throat like it or not.
> ...


+!. It's obvious the majority do not want any such feature. Time to drop the whole sorry mess and get back to normal.


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

SINC said:


> +!. It's obvious the majority do not want any such feature. Time to drop the whole sorry mess and get back to normal.


yet we keep posting


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

kelman said:


> yet we keep posting


Actually, 48% constitutes a minority, not a majority, last time I checked (see the Like button poll)


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

fjnmusic said:


> Actually, 48% constitutes a minority, not a majority, last time I checked (see the Like button poll)





SINC said:


> Time to drop the whole sorry mess and get back to normal.


this what I was referring to


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

fjnmusic said:


> Actually, 48% constitutes a minority, not a majority, last time I checked (see the Like button poll)


Maybe I'm misunderstanding what you mean...

At the time I'm writing this, 68.89% have voted that they don't like the feature. That's a more than just a simple majority.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

heavyall said:


> Maybe I'm misunderstanding what you mean...
> 
> At the time I'm writing this, 68.89% have voted that they don't like the feature. That's a more than just a simple majority.


It depends on whether you look at the Thanks button poll or the Like button poll.

While a strong majority does not want a Thanks button, it's a pretty close call (so far) on the Like button.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Sonal said:


> While a strong majority does not want a Thanks button, it's a pretty close call (so far) on the Like button.


Not really -

The "Like" button poll only has one choice for "no" and eight options for "Yes"
Seven of those are "yes, but...."; unless each and every one of the "but" parts gets implemented - many of those "yesses" are actually "No's"

Going back to the original thoughts on this - the idea was that if a pust/thread received many "likes", the suggestion is that one should read those posts or threads.
To me, that doesn't make any sense - why would I "like" or be interested in reading a post or thread just because someone else "liked" it.

The whole basic premise that started this is a fallacy - it would make more sense to just have a "dislike" button to identify posts or threads that one can skip over and never miss a thing.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

krs said:


> Not really -
> 
> The "Like" button poll only has one choice for "no" and eight options for "Yes"
> Seven of those are "yes, but...."; unless each and every one of the "but" parts gets implemented - many of those "yesses" are actually "No's"


I spotted this poll "weighting" also and thought it was maybe intentionally designed to skew the results.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

*Gotta Love It*

Usually conservative citizens have broken out to become the radical crusaders. 

The liberal minded have become the staunch defenders of the status quo in this battle of Thanks Thumbs Up/Likes.

The community has come alive over this. The focus intense. The battle lines are drawn. The clicks to the far right (buttons placement) have been showered upon both sides.  Even neutrals have been showered with Thumbs up Thanks for this is not Harland County, this Ehmacland.

So how goes the battle?

Oh what a wondrous day for democracy and freedom, dictatorship and oppression.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> Actually, 48% constitutes a minority, not a majority, last time I checked (see the Like button poll)


When there are multiple options 48% represents a plurality not a minority.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

BigDL said:


> Usually conservative citizens have broken out to become the radical crusaders.
> 
> The liberal minded have become the staunch defenders of the status quo in this battle of Thanks Thumbs Up/Likes.
> 
> ...


I didn't know you were the authority on the sociopolitical inclinations of *everyone* here on ehMac. What a waste of space that post was...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

jamesB said:


> I spotted this poll "weighting" also and thought it was maybe intentionally designed to skew the results.


It sure looks like a 'like liker's' way to skew a poll, doesn't it? Seven ways to say yes but only one way to say no.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SINC said:


> It sure looks like a 'like liker's' way to skew a poll, doesn't it? Seven ways to say yes but only one way to say no.


Pretty much so...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

screature said:


> Pretty much so...


If you notice, the yes votes now number 19, so say take 1/7th of them as being yes, the balance then mean no. The average vote is two per category so add 17 more no votes to the top no figure and tell me again about your 'majority'. You cannot count all 19 votes as a yes because it is impossible to enact all of them at once making the poll utterly useless.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

the brutal truth is, you either say no, or you want a like button but have an opinion on how you want the like button implemented.

How many ways does 'no' need to be shown, would everyone like different colors with it?


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

groovetube said:


> the brutal truth is, you either say no, or you want a like button but have an opinion on how you want the like button implemented.
> 
> How many ways does 'no' need to be shown, would everyone like different colors with it?


Yes, pretty much. In the comments, I haven't seen too many complaints about not being able to accurately qualify how to say 'no'.

In the comments, some people seem to be in favour of some implementations only, and it seemed inaccurate to capture those people under a simple yes or no. (And likewise, some 'no's would tolerate a like button under certain specific circumstances, which is not captured in this, which might overstate the strength of the 'no' position somewhat.)

But not all of those yes implementations are mutually exclusive either. 

ehMac doesn't allow for multi-question polls, so it's tricky to capture all the 'yes, but only if' and 'no, but I'd tolerate if' and 'yes, I prefer the following implementation but would be okay with' etc.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

krs said:


> Going back to the original thoughts on this - the idea was that if a pust/thread received many "likes", the suggestion is that one should read those posts or threads.
> To me, that doesn't make any sense - why would I "like" or be interested in reading a post or thread just because someone else "liked" it.


When people have expressed why they would like a Like button, that reason doesn't come up. People seem to want it as a faster equivalent to a "+1" post.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

screature said:


> When there are multiple options 48% represents a plurality not a minority.


Yes, but it also means that 52% did not prefer that option. If you think 48% is enough, try explaining that to the Parti Québécois back in 1995.


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

groovetube said:


> the brutal truth is, you either say no, or you want a like button but have an opinion on how you want the like button implemented.
> 
> How many ways does 'no' need to be shown, would everyone like different colors with it?


Multiple variations of one side of a question is the classic pollster's trick to make sure you get the answer you were looking for. When each side are shown the same number of times, the results are almost always completely different. In this case, the other poll is a hard yes vs a hard no, and the no's are running away with it with over 68%.

http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/102324-poll-thanks-button-yay-nay.html

That's a 20% shift in support, just by messing with the question methodology.

If nothing else, it can be said without question that while many people like the idea of some sort of +1 indicator in the abstract, a very large majority do not like what they are seeing here.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> Yes, but it also means that 52% did not prefer that option. If you think 48% is enough, try explaining that to the Parti Québécois back in 1995.


The point is that it is the most popular option out of the 8 presented, it is pretty simple stuff actually... and BTW I was biting my nails in '95 'cause I was living in Quebec so I don't have any lessons to learn on that front.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

heavyall said:


> Multiple variations of one side of a question is the classic pollster's trick to make sure you get the answer you were looking for. When each side are shown the same number of times, the results are almost always completely different. In this case, the other poll is a hard yes vs a hard no, and the no's are running away with it with over 68%.
> 
> http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/102324-poll-thanks-button-yay-nay.html
> 
> ...


I think that's the point of the like poll. It's to see if people would prefer a 'like' system, rather than the current 'thanks' thing, and if so, what is their preference.

No, is simply no. No like, regardless of how it's implemented. I'm not sure why this is difficult to understand.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

heavyall said:


> Multiple variations of one side of a question is the classic pollster's trick to make sure you get the answer you were looking for. When each side are shown the same number of times, the results are almost always completely different. In this case, the other poll is a hard yes vs a hard no, and the no's are running away with it with over 68%.
> 
> http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/102324-poll-thanks-button-yay-nay.html
> 
> ...


More than just a shift in methodology--a number of people (myself included) who are in favour of a Like button are not in favour of a Thanks button. 

Simply to be clear, I was not attempting to skew the results--rank amateur here. 

However, in this discussion I think I can see a couple of ways of approaching this that might have made for a better poll but I have a pretty strong hunch that yet another poll on the same issue is probably not welcome.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Somewhere, Mo is asking himself, "My God, what have I done?"


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Kazak said:


> Somewhere, Mo is asking himself, "My God, what have I done?"


Like.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Sonal said:


> When people have expressed why they would like a Like button, that reason doesn't come up. People seem to want it as a faster equivalent to a "+1" post.


Go back to when this idea with the "Like" button came up the very first time on ehMac and that was the reason stated then.
To identify and highlight threads and/or posts worth reading.

What purpose do you think a "like" button would serve if not to identify and highlight specific threads or posts? Posting a +1 is no more effort than clicking on a "Like" button - with the +1 one can at least tell who agreed on the previous post - I find for technical comments/posts that is very important since different members here have different credibility as far as their technical Mac knowledge and experience is concerned, so to me at least, knowing who posted the +1 or "Like" or agreement is important.
A simple "like" button does not provide that information.

We need to go back to basics before we even talk about any implementation or if it makes any sense to spend more time on this subject.
What is the purpose of a "Like" button on ehMac???


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

krs said:


> Go back to when this idea with the "Like" button came up the very first time on ehMac and that was the reason stated then.
> To identify and highlight threads and/or posts worth reading.
> 
> What purpose do you think a "like" button would serve if not to identify and highlight specific threads or posts? Posting a +1 is no more effort than clicking on a "Like" button - with the +1 one can at least tell who agreed on the previous post - I find for technical comments/posts that is very important since different members here have different credibility as far as their technical Mac knowledge and experience is concerned, so to me at least, knowing who posted the +1 or "Like" or agreement is important.
> ...


Yes, I remember what the original purpose was. But in discussing this in these various threads, it does not seem as though the people who want a like button want it for that purpose--at the very least, that doesn't seem to come up much as a reason.

Many of those in favour of a like button have expressed that they want it as an alternative to posting a +1. There's some variability on how many want it anonymous, how many want it not anonymous, and how many are fine either way.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

sonal said:


> like.


+1


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Macified said:


> +1


+1. It's always served me well. Not only that, but now members know why I 'liked' it with a +1.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I asked for a Like button, but, lordy lord, only to simplify the "I like what you said" process, not for anyone to tally or post the results. And I certainly did not ask for a "Thanks" button, although I like its ease of use, and I've been bopping on the thing as though it were a Like button as one might find on Facebook or, oh, about a million other web pages. I dislike the Dislike concept, and if the button read "+1" that would be fine too. No thanks for the Thanks button, which I also voted No to, despite the fact that I like the Like concept. Perhaps our poll wording is what skews the results more than anything, and if we don't word these accurately, we're totally skewed. How do you Like them apples?


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

fjnmusic said:


> I asked for a Like button, but, lordy lord, only to simplify the "I like what you said" process.......


To simplify an occasional +1 in the quick reply window we're going to add a button to every post now?
Doesn't make sense to me unless that "like" button is used to generate some statistics.
Then a button for that purpose would make some sense.

BTW - I just noticed we also have a "Quick Reply to this message button"
Don't know when that was added but it's superfluous - there is a Quick Reply window that comes up automatically already, at least for me.
I use that all the time.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

krs said:


> To simplify an occasional +1 in the quick reply window we're going to add a button to every post now?
> Doesn't make sense to me unless that "like" button is used to generate some statistics.
> Then a button for that purpose would make some sense.
> 
> ...


That's been there forever.

It's handy to jump down to the quick reply field.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

John Clay said:


> That's been there forever.
> 
> It's handy to jump down to the quick reply field.


It's all I have ever used too, unless I am adding an attachment.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Another forum I belong to has a handy feature called Quick Quote. 

If you highlight someone's post and hit Quick Quote, it quotes the section you highlighted for you and attributes it to the author. (Instead of, say, hitting Quote and then deleting/excerpting/highlighting what the person said... or having a very long quote and just referring to part of it.) It's very handy.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Sonal said:


> Another forum I belong to has a handy feature called Quick Quote.
> 
> If you highlight someone's post and hit Quick Quote, it quotes the section you highlighted for you and attributes it to the author. (Instead of, say, hitting Quote and then deleting/excerpting/highlighting what the person said... or having a very long quote and just referring to part of it.) It's very handy.


See all the new things we learn from discussion? I Like that, and I'm thankful for it. +1 :clap:


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Quick Quote and fixing the Classified section would have been such wonderful ways to win the confidence of EhMac users.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Sonal said:


> Another forum I belong to has a handy feature called Quick Quote.
> 
> If you highlight someone's post and hit Quick Quote, it quotes the section you highlighted for you and attributes it to the author. (Instead of, say, hitting Quote and then deleting/excerpting/highlighting what the person said... or having a very long quote and just referring to part of it.) It's very handy.


Yep, that'd be handy.

+1. Like. Whatever.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Sonal said:


> Another forum I belong to has a handy feature called Quick Quote.
> 
> If you highlight someone's post and hit Quick Quote, it quotes the section you highlighted for you and attributes it to the author. (Instead of, say, hitting Quote and then deleting/excerpting/highlighting what the person said... or having a very long quote and just referring to part of it.) It's very handy.





fjnmusic said:


> See all the new things we learn from discussion? I Like that, and I'm thankful for it. +1 :clap:





Macfury said:


> Quick Quote and fixing the Classified section would have been such wonderful ways to win the confidence of EhMac users.





John Clay said:


> Yep, that'd be handy.
> 
> +1. Like. Whatever.


Yep I am on board for Quick Quotes as well as cleaning up the classifieds. These would be 2 far more significant improvements to ehMac than any "Thanks", "Like", "Thumbs Up", et. al., button could ever provide.

Great suggestion re: Quick Quotes Sonal.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

I wanted the "Like" button not the thanks button so I have therefore elected not to read "thanks" at all and I am simply clicking on the "Thumbs Up" icon.

So regardless of what is tracked, when you see BigDL please equate that with I've given what you said the Thumbs Up.

It is not "+1" it is not "Thanks" it is more than "Likes" it's the good ol' "THUMBS UP" or ":clap:" seal of approval.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

screature said:


> Yep I am on board for Quick Quotes as well as cleaning up the classifieds. These would be 2 far more significant improvements to ehMac than any "Thanks", "Like", "Thumbs Up", et. al., button could ever provide.
> 
> Great suggestion re: Quick Quotes Sonal.


Yep, count me in too, that would be a good improvement.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

BigDL said:


> I wanted the "Like" button not the thanks button so I have therefore elected not to read "thanks" at all and I am simply clicking on the "Thumbs Up" icon.
> 
> So regardless of what is tracked, when you see BigDL please equate that with I've given what you said the Thumbs Up.
> 
> It is not "+1" it is not "Thanks" it is more than "Likes" it's the good ol' "THUMBS UP" or ":clap:" seal of approval.


So ignorance is effectively bliss in "your world". 

Why not check out what is going on in the "real"/everyone else's world so your posts are actually relevant to what is going on outside your world? 

Seeing as you are engaging in a public forum and all... just a thought.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

screature said:


> So ignorance is effectively bliss in "your world".
> 
> Why not check out what is going on in the "real"/everyone else's world so your posts are actually relevant to what is going on outside your world?
> 
> Seeing as you are engaging in a public forum and all... just a thought.


This seems like an unnecessarily hostile response to someone who is earnestly explaining how he interprets a new feature. The appended smilie is like the bully who socks you in the arm when he sees he's being watched. Because of his post, if I see that BigDL has thanked someone, I will now know how he means it to be taken. At no point does he seem to be reality-challenged.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

A simple Thanks can bring out the best and the worst in us it seems. :lmao:


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Kazak said:


> *This seems like an unnecessarily hostile response *to someone who is earnestly explaining how he interprets a new feature. The appended smilie is like the bully who socks you in the arm when he sees he's being watched. Because of his post, if I see that BigDL has thanked someone, I will now know how he means it to be taken. At no point does he seem to be reality-challenged.


Perhaps you are correct... But I and many others here have been subject to unwarranted hostilities from BigDL in the past... perhaps you don't frequent the political threads.

This post seemed like another one of his sideways attacks... But upon reading it another time it may actually be innocuous... 

I think this is the first time I have seen you put on a badge Kazak... good on ya for standing up and being counted.  :clap:


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Kazak said:


> This seems like an unnecessarily hostile response to someone who is earnestly explaining how he interprets a new feature. The appended smilie is like the bully who socks you in the arm when he sees he's being watched. Because of his post, if I see that BigDL has thanked someone, I will now know how he means it to be taken. At no point does he seem to be reality-challenged.


That's screacher for you. One doesn't need to look far for many examples of these posts, not simple sarcasm but outright hostile.

Perhaps a -1 would be a grand idea!


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Sonal said:


> Another forum I belong to has a handy feature called Quick Quote.
> 
> If you highlight someone's post and hit Quick Quote, it quotes the section you highlighted for you and attributes it to the author. (Instead of, say, hitting Quote and then deleting/excerpting/highlighting what the person said... or having a very long quote and just referring to part of it.) It's very handy.


I'm in on that as well.
However, the way it's implemented in some of the forums I visit, this is just part of the regular quote function - doesn't require an additional "Quick Quote" button and could be implemented the same way here.

If one just hits the "Quote" button, all of the text is quoted

But if one highlights only part of the text and then hits the "quote" button - only the highlighted part is quoted.

Tried that here but the highlighted portion is not recognized - all of the text is always quoted.
Seems to me that feature could be implemented very easily and quickly with a bit of additional code.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Mo said:


> Hello all,
> 
> A 'Thanks' button is now available. Let me know if you like it or not.
> 
> Mo


Hi Mo. You still here, or have you run for the hills?

I neither love nor hate the Thanks button. 

I am however, pro choice. 

I would like the button (whatever it's called) to be there, so that I have the choice to use it if I wish to. I can't choose to use it if it is not there. 

While I rarely enjoy adjusting to a change, many times I have to admit (usually afterwards) change can be good. 

As always, I will have the choice to stop visiting ehMac if I ever feel any changes (whatever they may be) make it undesirable to visit or participate.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

KC4 said:


> Hi Mo. You still here, or have you run for the hills?
> 
> I neither love nor hate the Thanks button.
> 
> ...


ah sanity.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

KC4 said:


> I neither love nor hate the Thanks button.


]

I would just hate ehMac to end up like some of the other forums, full of clutter that serves no real purpose.


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

krs said:


> ]
> I would just hate ehMac to end up like some of the other forums, full of clutter that serves no real purpose.


I 'thanked' this. But it's not really a 'thanks'. It's "...yep, I agree." Maybe the thumb itself is sufficient. Maybe both thumbs - up and down. But as 'krs' says, perhaps that would lead to unnecessary clutter. I found this forum a while back to assist me with Mac issues. Not to engage in frivolous chatter. I do that enough elsewhere. I come here regularly to see what's what lately, to have a problem solved or a question answered. Nothing more. So in my humble opinion, the leaner/meaner, the better.
/Michael.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

mgmitchell said:


> I found this forum a while back to assist me with Mac issues. Not to engage in frivolous chatter.


Exactly - let's not forget what this forum is all about.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

krs said:


> Exactly - let's not forget what this forum is all about.


Along with gaining and sharing knowledge, a very large part of "what this forum is all about" is enjoying ones self, and in doing so it involves a lot of "frivolous chatter", just check the Thread Titles .


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

jamesB said:


> Along with gaining and sharing knowledge, a very large part of "what this forum is all about" is enjoying ones self, and in doing so it involves a lot of "frivolous chatter", just check the Thread Titles .


True enough, but idle chit chat was not the purpose of this forum when it was first created, that just evolved over time.
If the intention now is to make this a social "chit chat" site, I'll move to another Mac forum.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

krs said:


> True enough, but idle chit chat was not the purpose of this forum when it was first created, that just evolved over time.
> If the intention now is to make this a social "chit chat" site, I'll move to another Mac forum.


The chatter section presumably moved chatter out of the tech-related topics. If I were first viewing the site with an interest to tech and saw the current set-up with the thumbs-up "Thanks" logo I would wonder what kind of experience it was offering.


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Good point, Macfury. I'm not 'thanking' your comment only because you've steered me into thinking it's a silly add-on. No need. I haven't tried other Mac forums, but I might if this gets too "trendy" and filled with emoticons and thumbs. There's still something to be said for the art of a conversation.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

krs said:


> BTW - I just noticed we also have a "Quick Reply to this message button"
> Don't know when that was added but it's superfluous - there is a Quick Reply window that comes up automatically already, at least for me.
> I use that all the time.


Another of those buttons I have never used like the FaceBook and Twitter buttons at the top of the page, never used any of them so they're gone...


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

krs said:


> Exactly - let's not forget what this forum is all about.


Based on the new posts, it appears that this forum is ALL ABOUT idle chat with a smattering of tech and a couple of for-sale items. Just look at the number of replies and views of the following threads:


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

WCraig said:


> Based on the new posts, it appears that this forum is ALL ABOUT idle chat with a smattering of tech and a couple of for-sale items. Just look at the number of replies and views of the following threads:


And your issue is? As with any other forum, you don't have to read the threads that don't interest you. Also, if there many responses and the thread is moving along, it is not "idle" chat.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

The ones with a huge number of responses have those because these threads have been around forever.
Technical issues get resolved in a few days and that's the end of those threads.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

krs said:


> The ones with a huge number of responses have those because these threads have been around forever.
> Technical issues get resolved in a few days and that's the end of those threads.


So technically, the topics that are about a specific tech-related issue where the problem is solved better qualify as "idle chat," since the discussion process has wound down and now sits "idle." See what I did just there?


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

No


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

krs said:


> No


It all hinges on the word "idle," for which I will use the definition "not moving" or "inactive." Thus a thread that is nonetheless on-topic and of a technical nature would be considered "idle" if no one is responding to it, while a thread like "Why was I banned?" (the most inane thread I can think of at the moment) is actually active since there are people still responding to it and keeping it alive. Say what you want, but that thread is not "idle chatter."


----------

